# New tougher Spanish travel restrictions



## Moped (Nov 11, 2020)

I was thinking of ferrying to Spain immediately after the end of the latest U.K. travel restrictions, assuming travel abroad for non essential reasons is reinstated of course, but the latest news has put me off completely until regional borders in Spain open up again. If you cannot drive down to Andalusia what’s the point?





			https://www.thelocal.es/20201109/what-are-the-new-covid-19-restrictions-across-spain-monday
		


To have a MH stuck in a compound with nowhere to go is extremely frustrating! No doubt for everybody in the same position.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2020)

Moped said:


> I was thinking of ferrying to Spain immediately after the end of the latest U.K. travel restrictions, assuming travel abroad for non essential reasons is reinstated of course, but the latest news has put me off completely until regional borders in Spain open up again. If you cannot drive down to Andalusia what’s the point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Coronavirus situation is hardly a UK-only issue.  Why on earth would anyone think travelling around any country is same as it was and it is only the UK has restrictions?  And that those restrictions will not change at very short notice anywhere.

I think the last three words really sum up the concept of internation travel for pleasure right now and the next few months .... "what's the point?"


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2020)

Moped said:


> .... To have a MH stuck in a compound with nowhere to go is extremely frustrating! No doubt for everybody in the same position.


You've seen everything the UK has to offer I am guessing?  
Maybe there is "somewhere" to go in the approximately 250,000 km2 area available to you without the need for even a passport?

Sorry to seem picky, but it is annoying when visiting your own country is so totally discounted.


----------



## winks (Nov 11, 2020)

Just hoping the pandemic will have blown out sufficiently to allow a trip to Holland and Spain for the 2021 Grand Prix weekends. Going to be a long haul this winter without our usual few weeks of Canarian sunshine as well.

Better safe than sorry ...

Cheers

H


----------



## John H (Nov 11, 2020)

The Spanish Foreign Ministry has issued a statement that anyone with proof of a definite booking can transit through areas that are otherwise restricted. Several motorhomes have arrived at our campsite in Almeria Province in the past few days and all have reported no problems at all.


----------



## QFour (Nov 11, 2020)

John H said:


> The Spanish Foreign Ministry has issued a statement that anyone with proof of a definite booking can transit through areas that are otherwise restricted. Several motorhomes have arrived at our campsite in Almeria Province in the past few days and all have reported no problems at all.



But why bother. Everywhere is shut just like it is in the Uk.


----------



## John H (Nov 11, 2020)

QFour said:


> But why bother. Everywhere is shut just like it is in the Uk.



Depends what you want. Everything is not shut where we are - just come back from a very nice lunch at a restaurant in San Jose, following doing the weekly food shop in Campohermoso. The beaches are open, the stunning landscape around these parts is open and the weather is glorious. We are in an area where the population density is low and, in our immediate area, there have been no recorded cases of the virus. We feel very happy that we are here, among a small but very friendly group, and hopefully we will be joined by other friends in December who can't wait for the English lockdown to end so they can get the ferry and join us.


----------



## Moped (Nov 11, 2020)

wildebus said:


> You've seen everything the UK has to offer I am guessing?
> Maybe there is "somewhere" to go in the approximately 250,000 km2 area available to you without the need for even a passport?
> 
> Sorry to seem picky, but it is annoying when visiting your own country is so totally discounted.


We go for the glorious winter Spanish warmth, a climate that permits a daily outdoor winter life wearing shorts and t shirt, fantastic scenery, walking and mountain biking, cheap wine, the later sunsets generally around 6pm in winter, and so on.

The U.K. is s no comparison in winter! We’ve done Cornwall in winter and 4 days in 7 it rains, gets dark at 4:30pm, the heating is on all the time, not enough sun for the daily solar panel top up, drying damp clothes not easy, everywhere you go is soft mud, sunbathing or sitting outside chatting to neighbours is hopeless (we don’t have an awning and simply sit under a canopy in Spain), and so on.


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 11, 2020)

Moped said:


> I was thinking of ferrying to Spain immediately after the end of the latest U.K. travel restrictions, assuming travel abroad for non essential reasons is reinstated of course, but the latest news has put me off completely until regional borders in Spain open up again. If you cannot drive down to Andalusia what’s the point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same and then the lockdown was anounced, Im now thinking mid Jan/feb.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 11, 2020)

QFour said:


> But why bother. Everywhere is shut just like it is in the Uk.


Shut maybe, but no one has told the Sun that, that is why we go South for the Winters.


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 11, 2020)

i like it quiet


----------



## peter palance (Nov 11, 2020)

Moped said:


> I was thinking of ferrying to Spain immediately after the end of the latest U.K. travel restrictions, assuming travel abroad for non essential reasons is reinstated of course, but the latest news has put me off completely until regional borders in Spain open up again. If you cannot drive down to Andalusia what’s the point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please take a look a the british coast , dont no were you live but,and i say but, if you travel 30 miles up or down the area were you live, you will be amaze at the new ground.you will find. not to mention councils, just say to the local shops, you not coming back, because your local council dont want us, ok pj and keep saying it,


----------



## Carrerasax (Nov 12, 2020)

wildebus said:


> This Coronavirus situation is hardly a UK-only issue.  Why on earth would anyone think travelling around any country is same as it was and it is only the UK has restrictions?  And that those restrictions will not change at very short notice anywhere.
> 
> I think the last three words really sum up the concept of internation travel for pleasure right now and the next few months .... "what's the point?"


That yellow thing in the sky that we see so little of in Blighty!!


----------



## Derekoak (Nov 12, 2020)

The British countryside is lovely and less thorny than the Spanish. But in winter it is a dish served very cold and mostly damp! Underfoot, and from above, and for that matter from the side.


----------



## kenspain (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't like to say this but I would give Spain a miss this year many villages have been closed this you won't see on the news in some places you will need a pass to get through some campsites have been told how many they can let stay bars shops you can only let so many in at a time, I have friends that have been told by the police to stay were they are on our land in Portugal . So take care any one over here,


----------



## Trotter (Nov 13, 2020)

wildebus said:


> You've seen everything the UK has to offer I am guessing?
> Maybe there is "somewhere" to go in the approximately 250,000 km2 area available to you without the need for even a passport?
> 
> Sorry to seem picky, but it is annoying when visiting your own country is so totally discounted.


Not often I disagree with you David, #8 sums it up for me to. Although I wil try to spend a bit longer in the UK.
Remember, you have the advantage of not living in Northampton. lol


----------



## wildebus (Nov 13, 2020)

Trotter said:


> Not often I disagree with you David, #8 sums it up for me to. Although I wil try to spend a bit longer in the UK.
> Remember, you have the advantage of not living in Northampton. lol


well, you southerners can go a few hundred miles south and be in the company of chip & mayonnaise eating, frog-leg munching and paella-sucking continentals.  A few hundred miles south for me and I'm still north of the Watford Gap!
the sun will still be there next summer


----------



## Trotter (Nov 13, 2020)

wildebus said:


> well, you southerners can go a few hundred miles south and be in the company of chip & mayonnaise eating, frog-leg munching and paella-sucking continentals.  A few hundred miles south for me and I'm still north of the Watford Gap!
> the sun will still be there next summer


There’s life north of the Watford Gap Jim. But not as we know it.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 13, 2020)

Blighty it is then for winter!


----------



## Trotter (Nov 13, 2020)

wildebus said:


> well, you southerners can go a few hundred miles south and be in the company of chip & mayonnaise eating, frog-leg munching and paella-sucking continentals.  A few hundred miles south for me and I'm still north of the Watford Gap!
> the sun will still be there next summer


Looking at the map, coming south is all downhill


----------



## wildebus (Nov 13, 2020)

Trotter said:


> Looking at the map, coming south is a downhill


Yup.  I just put into Neutral and coast all the way down, baby


----------



## Trotter (Nov 13, 2020)

Job's a goodun.
So now you can understand my problem. Once I've evaded the guards in gulag Northampton, it's all uphill.


----------



## Mo and John C (Nov 14, 2020)

John H said:


> Depends what you want. Everything is not shut where we are - just come back from a very nice lunch at a restaurant in San Jose, following doing the weekly food shop in Campohermoso. The beaches are open, the stunning landscape around these parts is open and the weather is glorious. We are in an area where the population density is low and, in our immediate area, there have been no recorded cases of the virus. We feel very happy that we are here, among a small but very friendly group, and hopefully we will be joined by other friends in December who can't wait for the English lockdown to end so they can get the ferry and join us.


We still plan to get down there once the sale of our property here in Spain has gone through...We love the area and can't think of anywhere better than a moho for being safe...its our own bubble....


----------



## REC (Nov 15, 2020)

I saw that Spain need a negative covid test now before arriving in Spain by air or sea,  under very new rules. Can't find out if this includes the tunnel and driving through from France.


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 15, 2020)

Id imagine you would have to provide evidence at your home exit port aswell with the carrier.
We had to do this when travelling to cyrpus a few weeks ago


----------



## TrickyDicky (Nov 15, 2020)

wildebus said:


> You've seen everything the UK has to offer I am guessing?
> Maybe there is "somewhere" to go in the approximately 250,000 km2 area available to you without the need for even a passport?
> 
> Sorry to seem picky, but it is annoying when visiting your own country is so totally discounted.


Whilst you might have a point here in six months time there's a subtle difference between Andalucía and the UK in the depths of winter that seem to have escaped you.....


----------



## Trotter (Nov 15, 2020)

TrickyDicky said:


> Whilst you might have a point here in six months time there's a subtle difference between Andalucía and the UK in the depths of winter that seem to have escaped you.....


In fairness, there are some (odd) people who look forward to the English winters. My mother struggled during June,July and August. Wintering in Spain, would have been a nightmare.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 15, 2020)

Trotter said:


> In fairness, there are some (odd) people who look forward to the English winters. My mother struggled during June,July and August. Wintering in Spain, would have been a nightmare.



... from what I gather 'Summering' in certain parts of Spain/Portugal can be an even bigger nightmare for mega heat!

But I'd have thought that for the average Brit winter visits to Spain makes perfect sense for those with a normal temperature tolerance, and for a lot of older folk especially (your mother excepted, of course!)


----------



## Trotter (Nov 15, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ... from what I gather 'Summering' in certain parts of Spain/Portugal can be an even bigger nightmare for mega heat!
> 
> But I'd have thought that for the average Brit winter visits to Spain makes perfect sense for those with a normal temperature tolerance, and for a lot of older folk especially (your mother excepted, of course!)


My mum , the sainted Doris left us many,many years ago. And not to Spain


----------



## Deleted member 51254 (Nov 15, 2020)

wildebus said:


> You've seen everything the UK has to offer I am guessing?
> Maybe there is "somewhere" to go in the approximately 250,000 km2 area available to you without the need for even a passport?
> 
> Sorry to seem picky, but it is annoying when visiting your own country is so totally discounted.


actually I feel I have covered everything the UK has to offer, after a lifetime spent in tents, caravans and motorbikes around the UK. I have yet to do Ireland in depth but I wish our lovely country was a little larger!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 15, 2020)

Trotter said:


> My mum , the sainted Doris left us many,many years ago. And not to Spain



She wasn't this Doris then?


----------



## Trotter (Nov 15, 2020)

Touring Europe. Not just Iberia.

The UK has much to offer. Agreed. That doesn't alter the fact that, as a relatively small island, we do have a massive population. Admittedly, many millions of our fellow countrymen rarely go beyond the end of their street. But those who do, crowd our beauty spots.
I'm a fairly gregarious bloke. I enjoy our meetups. When in nature, solitude suits me. Admittedly, being able to say, "Wow, look at that", to someone, helps share the experience. Having to raise your voice to make your companion hear, isn't for me.
From my little experience abroad, all I can say is, it works for me. Many times, I've been on an aire, completely alone, with only bird song and maybe the sound of water breaking the silence.
My wish for 2021? Being able to get away and enjoy what we have around us.UK, Europe, where ever.


----------



## Trotter (Nov 15, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> She wasn't this Doris then?
> 
> View attachment 89100


If this Stokes woman is in touch with my Mum. Ask her were I put my socks?


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Nov 15, 2020)

wildebus said:


> well, you southerners can go a few hundred miles south and be in the company of chip & mayonnaise eating, frog-leg munching and paella-sucking continentals.  A few hundred miles south for me and I'm still north of the Watford Gap!
> the sun will still be there next summer


I like my chips with mayonnaise


----------



## Robmac (Nov 15, 2020)

Trotter said:


> In fairness, there are some (odd) people who look forward to the English winters...



Oiii!


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm told that those who assist people to travel through Europe to Calais promote the extra few miles to the UK as being worth it because it is never very cold or hot and has lots of rain. So there you go. We go south for dry and hot and those in warmer climates favour our weather, among other things I assume.


----------



## QFour (Nov 15, 2020)

It's all going to be different starting January 2021. You will only have 90 days worth of sun during the winter before you are expected to be back and enjoying the Uk wind and rain that is unless you have an EU Passport of course.


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 15, 2020)

Or Spanish residancy


----------



## John H (Nov 15, 2020)

QFour said:


> It's all going to be different starting January 2021. You will only have 90 days worth of sun during the winter before you are expected to be back and enjoying the Uk wind and rain that is unless you have an EU Passport of course.



True - but there are plenty of other places with winter sun that we can go to


----------



## Trotter (Nov 15, 2020)

QFour said:


> It's all going to be different starting January 2021. You will only have 90 days worth of sun during the winter before you are expected to be back and enjoying the Uk wind and rain that is unless you have an EU Passport of course.


Lets wait and see what the Spanish and Portuguese governments decide. They are not frightened to ignore what Brussels dictates. Their economy depends so much on tourism.Summer and _winter._ Driving through France after 90 days may prove a problem. Isn't there a way around that? Lol


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 15, 2020)

Yes give up on the UK its finished


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 15, 2020)

Cheer up and sing along..
Everybody enjoys a good sing song..


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 15, 2020)

Most folk here can afford is a sunbed.


----------



## 2cv (Nov 15, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Yes give up on the UK its finished



Must admit that would be a great disappointment as my plan is to spend most of my remaining days there.


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 15, 2020)

2cv said:


> Must admit that would be a great disappointment as my plan is to spend most of my remaining days there.


Well we are all different so I wish you well


----------



## mickymost (Nov 16, 2020)

Might as well get used to it.The way its going we are going to put up with this for at least until late 2021 maybe into 2022.Our Camper hasnt moved off its spot since October 2019.


----------



## Trotter (Nov 16, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Might as well get used to it.The way its going we are going to put up with this for at least until late 2021 maybe into 2022.Our Camper hasnt moved off its spot since October 2019.


You must have your reasons for not travelling. And those reasons should be respected. 
What gets up my nose is those who think that they know better.


----------



## mfw (Nov 16, 2020)

Everyone's situation is different and for some maybe swmbo cant drive or you have a pet onboard and so issues can escalate very quickly - so people should just do what they are comfortable with


----------



## John H (Nov 16, 2020)

Trotter said:


> Lets wait and see what the Spanish and Portuguese governments decide. They are not frightened to ignore what Brussels dictates. Their economy depends so much on tourism.Summer and _winter._ Driving through France after 90 days may prove a problem. Isn't there a way around that? Lol



Sorry but Spain and Portugal have no say in the matter. The 90 day rule is a Schengen thing. You may think you have got get away with overstaying once if the Spanish authorities turn a blind eye, but the computer will pick it up when you leave and it will be your last trip there for many years because the next time you try to leave the UK for the EU, the computer will register the fact that you have overstayed previously and ban you from entering again for several years. If you are very unlucky you might get a hefty fine too.


----------



## Trotter (Nov 16, 2020)

John H said:


> Sorry but Spain and Portugal have no say in the matter. The 90 day rule is a Schengen thing. You may think you have got get away with overstaying once if the Spanish authorities turn a blind eye, but the computer will pick it up when you leave and it will be your last trip there for many years because the next time you try to leave the UK for the EU, the computer will register the fact that you have overstayed previously and ban you from entering again for several years. If you are very unlucky you might get a hefty fine too.


As I said, let's wait and see. You may well be right, although I doubt you have any more insight into the working of the EU, than the rest of us. If things workout the way I think they _may,_ using the Bilbao/Santander route would eliminate the need to travel through France. ATM, nothing has been agreed, or set in stone, and with a (great big) bit of luck, disappear.


----------



## John H (Nov 16, 2020)

Trotter said:


> Ditto



I repeated my post because the original seems to have disappeared - it seems that certain words trigger the censorship police


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 16, 2020)

John H said:


> Sorry but Spain and Portugal have no say in the matter. The 90 day rule is a Schengen thing. You may think you have got get away with overstaying once if the Spanish authorities turn a blind eye, but the computer will pick it up when you leave and it will be your last trip there for many years because the next time you try to leave the UK for the EU, the computer will register the fact that you have overstayed previously and ban you from entering again for several years. If you are very unlucky you might get a hefty fine too.


Change the number plate.


----------



## John H (Nov 16, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Change the number plate.



That wouldn't do you any good unless you also went on a forged passport


----------

